# Gray Audi A3 Sedan 1.8T Quattro (finally a color other than red or white)



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

More here...

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10151730690609379.1073741834.284064129378&type=1


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Yeah...

It's nice to see it in another color, but it's enough to confirm I'm not going with grey again this time around.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

Yeah.... that's a really nice looking car, but if I end up with an S, I want it to be a little louder than that. I've owned (in succession) silver, black, grey, darker grey. I want something that pops this time around.



-Tim


----------



## VR6Nikopol (Jul 11, 2001)

Always loved Orange !


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

VR6Nikopol said:


> Always loved Orange !


I'm hoping they don't show it in orange so that there's not a rush on orders for orange. 

I can virtually guarantee we won't see anything remotely bold offered as a standard color, and your average buyer isn't going to dig $2,500 deep to order a custom color at this price point, so maybe I'm safe.

As an aside, have you looked at the US standard S4 colors?

Snore.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

:what:


----------



## Cyncris (Aug 12, 2012)

Now I have to have an orange allroad
Thanks Dan ...........


----------



## Rudy_H (Jul 6, 2012)

This is what I am likely aiming for. I love it on my current car with some dark rims, and I am seriously considering it for my next.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

Just to help out.... 

Samoa Orange is a _beautiful_ color. The Fourtitude long term TT is that color and I've really grown to like it a lot. It also gets a whole lot of positive comments and attention.

-Tim


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Yep. It's bold enough to be an S color without being so bold as to step on the RS line's toes, IMO. That's where Glut Orange should be called to service.

I like Ipanema Brown a lot in photos, but I'll likely never be able to see it in person on another car. Samoa seems to be a good compromise between a true brown and a true orange.

I have been seeing Samoa-like colors on cars with increasing frequency lately. Hyundai puts a similar hue on the Veloster, and it's also available on the FR-S or BR-Z (or maybe both).


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

This TT Comp is what alerted me to Samoa's existence.










It even makes the NA-spec amber reflectors in the headlamps look... like they belong. :screwy:

... then there's AWE's Samoa S5:










I'd post a Samoa S3, but they haven't built mine yet.


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

[email protected] said:


> Yeah.... that's a really nice looking car, but if I end up with an S, I want it to be a little louder than that. I've owned (in succession) silver, black, grey, darker grey. I want something that pops this time around.
> 
> 
> 
> -Tim


Were I in the market for an S3 or S4 I think the color would absolutely have to be Sepang Blue.


----------



## Cajetan (Feb 1, 2012)

Lest we forget the Q5... my fiance **** a brick when she saw this one. Must be special order, only one in Toronto listed and it's not listed on the build page.


----------



## Cyncris (Aug 12, 2012)

I am seriously thinking about this color for my S3


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

Dan Halen said:


> This TT Comp is what alerted me to Samoa's existence.


Hah! "Our" TT is exactly like that one. Comp pack, Samoa Orange.



> ... then there's AWE's Samoa S5:


In fact, that *IS* our TT right behind the S5 in that picture. That S5 is a fantastic looking car in person also. In fact, I think it's gonna be in our booth at Waterfest, along with maybe something else to complete the set...



Travis Grundke said:


> Were I in the market for an S3 or S4 I think the color would absolutely have to be Sepang Blue.


Actually, I think I might agree with you. I've been in love with Sepang ever since I drove a V10 R8 that was that color. If they offer it, that's where my money's going.

-Tim


----------



## hashmaster3k (Dec 6, 2007)

Cyncris said:


> I am seriously thinking about this color for my S3


Grey might be a good option for me, although if orange or this color came out it would be a tougher decision.

Most of the cars in my city are composed of red, white and black. That's almost all I see. So getting an S in either one of those colors will surely blend in with the crowd. 

Also grey just has a certain "never gets dirty look". At least that's how my unites grey GTI appears and I love it. Watching my brother trying to take care of his black a4 avant looks stressful.


----------



## nickjs1984 (Jul 30, 2009)

Cyncris said:


> I am seriously thinking about this color for my S3


Do we know what color this is? I've found some decent real world photos of Shiraz Red (available on the UK configurator) and think I might be sold on it for my A3...


----------



## Cyncris (Aug 12, 2012)

nickjs1984 said:


> Do we know what color this is? I've found some decent real world photos of Shiraz Red (available on the UK configurator) and think I might be sold on it for my A3...


It is either the Shiraz Red or it is Classic Red Pearl, but I have not been able to get anything definitive.


----------



## nickjs1984 (Jul 30, 2009)

A bit of Google Image searching shows me that it's most likely Shiraz Red as well. I'm now doubly sold!


----------



## xbr80bx (Feb 2, 2007)

Has anyone heard if the US will have the ability to order the A3/S3 in one of the Audi exclusive paint options?


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

xbr80bx said:


> Has anyone heard if the US will have the ability to order the A3/S3 in one of the Audi exclusive paint options?


Far too soon to tell. I would expect that we won't know this until the November-January timeframe.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

If they don't, the A3 will be the only car in the lineup to be excluded from it, no? 

Was the 8P A3 available in the Exclusive program for paint in the US?


----------



## caliatenza (Dec 10, 2006)

Personally i think the Grey looks great; maybe its too subdued for an S3, but it would be fine for an A3 S-line.


----------



## Chimera (Jul 6, 2002)

Aside from the wait, it almost seems silly not to special order whatever color you want for $1500 or whatever it costs ($2000 from Audi spectrum?) after you've spent 35k or such.

Can one lease a special order paint car? (or I guess any special config)


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

$2500 I believe--that's for a color from the current Audi palette. I would expect a custom color would be more--if it's available for U.S. orders.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

mike3141 said:


> $2500 I believe--that's for a color from the current Audi palette. I would expect a custom color would be more--if it's available for U.S. orders.


That's correct.

It's a $2500 fee to "open the book" so to speak for Exclusive options. That includes painting the car any color from the current Audi palette. For a further fee you can get any color from the entire VW group, and for a further fee beyond that, they will custom paint the car to match your sample.

Once you've gotten into the Exclusive options book, there are also plenty of other things that they can do to customize the car beyond paint - custom interior colors and materials, stitching options, etc etc.

-Tim


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

If I were to guess, I'd say that we'll probably see Exclusive for exterior color and some very mild interior customization at best. I can't imagine we'll get A8-level granularity in the available custom configuration possibilities. 

I'd be willing to make some small interior changes since I'll already be paying the base fee for paint, anyway. Within reason, it would be a waste to spend that and not kick in a few more dollars for some small interior changes.


----------



## everso (Apr 4, 2006)

what a terrible, unimaginative, pitiful design the A3/S3 Sedan has.

the rear end looks like a cheap japanese econobox. way to ruin the A3, Audi. I won't be ordering one.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

everso said:


> what a terrible, unimaginative, pitiful design the A3/S3 Sedan has.
> 
> the rear end looks like a cheap japanese econobox. way to ruin the A3, Audi. I won't be ordering one.


You may find the Mercedes CLA to be more "imaginative."


----------



## caliatenza (Dec 10, 2006)

Dan Halen said:


> You may find the Mercedes CLA to be more "imaginative."


i have a feeling the CLA may not age well . I really need to see both the A3 and CLA in person to decide.


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

Glad to see my pics of the Samoa TT Comp and Q5 are being used 

I am really debating a customer color. but if they offer it in Sepang Blue from the factory as a normal choice i may have to go that route. Ipanema Brown to match my Cabrio would be cool too.

this car will need a color that pops for sure. no black or grey


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

ProjectA3 said:


> Glad to see my pics of the Samoa TT Comp and Q5 are being used
> 
> I am really debating a customer color. but if they offer it in Sepang Blue from the factory as a normal choice i may have to go that route. Ipanema Brown to match my Cabrio would be cool too.
> 
> this car will need a color that pops for sure. no black or grey


I need to see photos of this Ipanema Cabby. I really gravitated toward Ipanema at first, but it just doesn't seem to look great in some lighting situations, based on photos I've seen (of course I haven't seen one locally). Samoa is a very solid compromise between brown and orange for me.


----------



## kevlartoronto (Jun 10, 2012)

nickjs1984 said:


> Do we know what color this is? I've found some decent real world photos of Shiraz Red (available on the UK configurator) and think I might be sold on it for my A3...


ok that's right, go teasing us NA's with the forbidden fruit!! i love that sportback a5/s5!! 

ok ok, i know someone is listening to me at audi germany and doing the exact opposite. i keep thinking, my god, please don't produce another cuv or suv.....audi's response? hey hans, let's send over another cuv!!! and make sure there are a lot of useless variants!!! they will buy them by the boatload!!! me: i'd love to have a manual......audi: kill the manual!! they spend more time tweeting and chatting then driving over there. don't want to overload them with driving tasks!! me: a5/s5 sportback is awesome!! audi: NA's hate hatches. don't even consider sending the a5 sportback.....hey wait!! who let the a7 through??? fire that guy now!!!! me: hey very cool a1..... audi: what about the a1? should we try.......nahhhhhhhhhhhh. look at the mini. it's errrrr kind of selling well......

by the way, happy july 4th my american friends!!


----------



## RIDE79 (Jun 28, 2007)

Lowered...19in BBS CH-R titanium....a little tint. It's good to dream


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Man... CH-R is exactly the aftermarket wheel I envision for the S3. That looks fantastic.


----------



## Rudy_H (Jul 6, 2012)

Group Buy on the CH-R's please!

Frig the anticipation, is killing me.


----------



## ChrisFu (Jun 9, 2012)

well my A5 finally showed up, and daytona gray looks fantastic. depending on the lighting it changes drastically in appearance.


----------



## Cyncris (Aug 12, 2012)

Great looking car!


----------



## ChrisFu (Jun 9, 2012)

Has there been any mention of what colors are to be offered on S3 versus A3 in the US yet?


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Additional shades of bland, I imagine. I hope we will be able to access the full color list through Exclusive.

... yet in Europe, Samoa Orange is a factory offering on the A1. :banghead:


----------



## BrutusA3 (Jul 10, 2013)

I personally dig this sweet scuba blue:








B.


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

BrutusA3 said:


> I personally dig this sweet scuba blue:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think that's scuba blue.


----------



## BrutusA3 (Jul 10, 2013)

Seriously, that is your response to this, sheesh. I was just showing another color in blue, next time I will check with the color police, and have my trusty audi color chip next to my screen.


----------



## xbr80bx (Feb 2, 2007)

BrutusA3 said:


> Seriously, that is your response to this, sheesh. I was just showing another color in blue, next time I will check with the color police, and have my trusty audi color chip next to my screen.


(_(_) hurt?


----------



## 311-in-337 (Feb 19, 2003)

ChrisFu said:


> well my A5 finally showed up, and daytona gray looks fantastic. depending on the lighting it changes drastically in appearance.



Nice neighborhood...I mean A5. 

I like both.


----------



## MaX PL (Apr 10, 2006)

xbr80bx said:


> (_(_) hurt?


+1

laughable response really.


----------



## BeBop! (Jun 18, 2009)

RIDE79 said:


> Lowered...19in BBS CH-R titanium....a little tint. It's good to dream


Meh ... side profile looks like a Jetta.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

BeBop! said:


> Meh ... side profile looks like a Jetta.





















Pardon me while I disagree.


----------



## ChrisFu (Jun 9, 2012)

Dan Halen said:


> Pardon me while I disagree.


You guys should have been in this forum back in march...










http://forums.subdriven.com/showthread.php?5998119-A3-Sedan-vs-GLI


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

Dan Halen said:


> Pardon me while I disagree.


Definitely does not look like a Jetta.

Jetta = way longer trunk and looks elongated.

A3 = much stronger side profile lines and a sloping roofline.


----------

